# Net calories.



## Mrc2020 (Feb 11, 2021)

Hi , i was diagnosed with type 2 at the beginning of the year. lt came as a shock, i was put on Metformin. I reviewed my diet and exercise both were bad, using my fitness pal I have lost 19lb so far this year( I was 117kg now 109)
My delema is I am well under my daily calorie goal everyday due to the amount of exercise I am doing. MFP recommends I eat back calories , but won't that harm my blood sugar ???. I am keeping my macros balanced at my target levels.
I am a very confused has anyone encountered this. 

Mark.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 11, 2021)

What are back calories and what is a macro?

What's your BG doing with your current routine?  ie what your meter tells you, not your HbA1c.


----------



## Lucyr (Feb 11, 2021)

19lb in 5-6 weeks is a very fast rate of loss, as only 1-2 pounds a week is reccomended so I’d go by your hunger levels. If you’re really hungry then I’d eat more but would be cautious about eating all of them as exercise calories are notoriously overestimated


----------



## Mrc2020 (Feb 11, 2021)

Thank you Trophywench and Lucyr for your replies.  MAP recommends I eat 2090cals per day , in that is a built in 300cal deficit so I loose weight. When you exercise the value of the exercise cals can then be added onto my daily target and I will still loose weight so they say. This means I can eat back the cal value of my exercise and still loose weight. My problem is I would be eating 3500 calls a day at that rate. I now see what Lucy says the exercise cals are not accurate and not to believe them . I won't get worked up on this . 
I am not hungry my macros are ok, ie carbs, fat and protein. I may cut down on some exercise to reduce the speed of weight loss. 
When I go for something I give it all.

Thanks again.

Mark.


----------



## Lucyr (Feb 11, 2021)

If you’re not hungry then don’t feel you need to eat more, but if you’re exercising a lot then maybe focusing on getting it into a sustainable routine so that you don’t burn out and give up would be good. I’m eating 1600 calories a day at the moment to lose weight and that’s feeling a sustainable level as whilst I try and get 10k steps if I can I don’t do any particular exercise.


----------



## Mrc2020 (Feb 11, 2021)

Thanks all great feedback.
One thing I missed out I was a heavy drinker (every day). I have not had a drink since new years eve, this adds I think to the quick weight loss.
My exercise comprises of 30mins treadmill 4% SLOPE 3.5 miles per hour. Followed 15 mins resistance band work then 15 mins abs/ kettlebell. That's in the morning , the afternoon is a walk of between 3 and 6 miles. I do give myself 2 rest days but still walk on those days. 
If I don't do the treadmill I go out cycling for around 15miles. 
I am eating almonds and walnuts as snacks. 
When we come out of lockdown I reckon the exercise will reduce but i will go back to my much loved golf. 
As I said earlier Lucyr summed up exercise calories are not precise I will take them with a pinch of salt and carry on and not eat extra unless I am hungry.

Mark.


----------



## travellor (Feb 11, 2021)

I did the Newcastle Diet
800 calories a day for eight weeks and exercised throughout.
(I would pass on the nuts, as said, they are highly calorific)
It reversed my diabetes, so I'm good with that regime.
I would say, if you are not hungry, you don't need the calories to be honest.


----------

